# 2 Young girls in Clarksville, TN



## connie (Sep 1, 2008)

My daughter got 2 girl rats in August. Unfortunately this is not working out. I will not let these sweet girls go to someone who would use them for food. I am even hesitant to put them on Craigslist for our area. So, here I am, asking for your help. They are from a petshop, not the ideal place I know, but are very healthy. They have never had any problems. Both are female and are the hooded variety. They have NEVER bitten us and love to come out a play. I have a 2 tier cage that I got off craigslist that was for a ferret. I totally covered it in mesh which took HOURS but looks great. It goes with the girls. I can travel to Nashville any weekend and will be traveling to Florida (Destin area) very soon. Please contact me if you have any interest. thank you so much, Connie~


----------



## CalicoJenn (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi there, I'm in paducah, but i am currently a touch overloaded at 25 with the rescues i have taken in ( seven of which are still up for adoption. If you absolutely cannot find anyone else i can discuss at least fostering them till they can be found a new home with my husband. it is VERY hard to rehome hooded rats in this area and be very leery, i have had numerous people try to get mine for nefarious purposes.


----------



## Rymnfmly (Feb 27, 2012)

We r looking for two rats we adopted two rats last July and lost one in December we have been looking for two more to adopt but haven't been successful. Ike, our little boy is getting old and we feel so bad that he is by his self but definitely don't want to breed. My daughter has had such a fantastic experience with remi and Ike so we are being very careful on finding the next pair. We would love to meet the girls before making a decision. We don't want to buy from a pet store but would rather adopt and save a life.


----------

